# WOL mit Asus P4B266 und Intel Pro S Server Adapter (winXP)



## Draxx (21. März 2008)

Hallo liebe Tutorials Community,

Ich möchte gerne meinen "miniServer" von auserhalb Starten und Fernkontrollieren. Firewall eingestellt, alles soweit gut geht auch. 

Der Server wenn er im Ruhezustand ist geht sogar an wenn er nur von UltraVNC die statusabfrage abbekommt.

Habe im Bios ( Award Medallion version 6.0 Rev 1008)

PCI WOL aktiviert und auch im Windows.


Aber wie gesagt irgendwie startet er schon bei kleinigkeiten oder garnicht.


Woran könnte es liegen?


----------



## Draxx (22. März 2008)

Sry für doppelpost aber keine ne idee?


----------

